# Buff Orpington x Lavender Cross? Who's Done It??



## Krystal

Hello everyone! 

New here 

Anyways, I have a stunning ELO roo over BO hens. 

I've had an incredibly low fertility, so I had only one chick that hatched. I now know I need to clip some feathers, but I will not do that until the cold weather is gone (which will be very soon!), so hopefully I'll have more chicks in 2 months!

This one chick looks dark gray in color, based on the feathers that are coming in; the only images I could find of a cross between these two varieties were a brown color. 

Has anyone bred this combination, and what were your resulting birds??? Completely curious, and I do believe this chick will be a roo... we'll see!

Thanks!


----------



## seminole wind

I will be awaiting the answer too, just out of curiousity.


----------



## chickenqueen

Crossed breeds can result in some stunning chicks and some ugly ones,too.A lot of today's breeds are results of crosses.Try it a few times and see what you get.


----------



## Steinwand

I think if you cross a barred rooster over a BBR hen you get 
Crele idk but I think that's what's supposed to happen lol I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## aapholz

I have Buff Orpington and blue ameraucana crosses currently in my brooder. It’s not lavender, but they’re pretty.


----------



## aapholz




----------



## Steinwand

Adorable!!!!


----------



## chickenqueen

I have a lot of Cochin/EE mixes.Complete with muffs,beards and feathered legs/feet.The best features of both breeds.They almost always lay green eggs except one and she lays brown eggs.Great personalities,too.


----------

